# What are early URQ worth?



## EYM3 (Aug 2, 2007)

First off, please excuse my ignorance as I'm an audi noobie








Just curious as to what Ur Q's go for. I saw an early tan/black WR one that's been sitting in a guy's driveway for years. It's quite rough and totally beat... dents everywhere, missing interior pieces like the console, flat tires, not running and not sure why. 
What are the current going market prices for these things... and what would be a fair price to offer this guy?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: What are early URQ worth? (EYM3)*

$1500-3000 would be my guess maybe even less. Decent condition ones are going for $5k and up.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What are early URQ worth? (yodasfro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yodasfro* »_$1500-3000 would be my guess maybe even less. Decent condition ones are going for $5k and up.

I agree, even though there has been a rise in the value of these cars over the past 5 years, this one sounds like quite the project.
The one thing that would make this car higher in value is if it was indeed a gray market euro car. (versus just another really beat US spec car.)
Wth that in mind, the price might be as high as 4-6 grand as is.


----------

